# Hairy Toes. lol



## melozburngr (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, silly question, but let me know your thoughts. My guy friend was tickling my feet the other night and made fun of my cause I have peach fuzz on my feet... am I weird?  He said all the chicks he knew well enough to know it shaved their feet.  Do you guys?  Am I behind the times? lol


----------



## Hilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I will admit it. I shave my big toes. lol


----------



## florabundance (Jul 23, 2008)

lol yep..those get waxed along with every other part of my body


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 23, 2008)

*****


----------



## persephonewillo (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I will admit it. I shave my big toes. lol_

 
ditto that


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

i admit too that i shave my big toes
but theres only a few hairs on them and they are blonde but i hate it when your outside and you can see them you just feel like hidin your feet incase anyone sees


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 23, 2008)

i AM a freak! lol

I posted a blog in my blog about it lol


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 23, 2008)

another question I pose of you ladies and gents... 

if you DO perform some sort of hair removal, are you fair-haired or is the hair visible?


----------



## concertina (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I will admit it. I shave my big toes. lol_

 
Yep, me too! I'm a hairy mammal!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 23, 2008)

My hair is dark, thick and course pretty much everywhere on my feet. im no wookie but I do shave my big toe cause it bugs me.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_another question I pose of you ladies and gents... 

if you DO perform some sort of hair removal, are you fair-haired or is the hair visible?_

 
im fair but i still feel like people can see when i wear flipflops, my boyfriend thinks its cute but i think its gross!  glad im not the only one who hs hairy toes lol


----------



## courtastic (Jul 23, 2008)

It's strange, I don't have hair on my toes but I have them on my knuckles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*leaves to go Nair my knuckles*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, I definitely shave them.  I'm not a fan of hair, other than on my head


----------



## concertina (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Yes, I definitely shave them. I'm not a fan of hair, other than on my head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! Me either! But waxing/sugaring gets expensive and my husband likes the 'manicured natural' look.


----------



## indiequeen001 (Jul 23, 2008)

Heh, I always thought my mother was crazy for shaving her big toes. She just always told me that even though she has no fuzz there, her aunt told her that a lady always removed hair from her feet (IDK about that... she is a bit of a loon.) Buuuut.. because of that I now shave my bare toes!!! I know, it's so weird.

Amanda


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont have hair on my toes, but i have some hair on my fingers that i love to nair xD


----------



## crissy22 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I dont have hair on my toes, but i have some hair on my fingers that i love to nair xD_

 
Same here, I shave the lil hairs off my fingers, but I dont have hairy toes.. lol


----------



## pratbc (Jul 23, 2008)

I guess I was blessed that I do not grow hair on my toes or feet.  I always noticed that other girls (besides my mom and sis who are like me) had hair on their toes and tops of their feet.  One less thing I have to worry about, I guess.  As for hair on the rest of my body, I'm a damn chia pet- I guess its the 100% hispanic in me.


----------



## Nox (Jul 23, 2008)

WTF!  

I'm sorry to be a little caught off guard but... there are people/women who _grow hair on their hands and feet_?

Now, please humor me, I don't mean to ignorant and rude, so please educate me.  Is this primarily white people who grow hair on their hands and feet?


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 23, 2008)

This has honestly been a very educational thread! 

I actually had to check out my toes just now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's a _little_ bit of fuzz on my big toes... but light enough I couldn't even see it.

But I would rather have dark gross hair on my toes than the dark gross hair that grows on my legs!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_WTF! 

I'm sorry to be a little caught off guard but... there are people/women who grow hair on their hands and feet?

Now, please humor me, I don't mean to ignorant and rude, so please educate me. Is this primarily white people who grow hair on their hands and feet?_

 
.........Are you kidding me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ummm Im black and white (and some other things) and I have hair all over the place....its not thick or like, gross, but theres hair. And I've always had hair on my hands and feet, and stomach, and other places. Most women I know shave their toes....including myself. I also shave my knuckles. I like my body that way. Many people probably dont notice it, but I do. 

My sister, when her hair grows in from shaving is soooooo stubbly and hard, it hurts. Even on her toes. but mine grows in sooooo soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair is dark (obviously lol) And I dont just shave my big toe, I shave em all! Just in case, lol...I know a few of the little piggies get hair on them, but it gets less noticeable as u go down the line lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I Nair my toe hair. But that's because it's a particularly nasty variety. It seriously looks like the hair on a dude's toes - all thick and wiry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The hair on my knuckles is so fine, you can't really even tell it's there and that's the way it is with the rest of the hair on my body.  That doesn't really bother me...just the hairy toes and legs.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 23, 2008)

haha yep i shave mine! even though i'm fair i'm naturally like a mousy brown colour, and they show on my big toes! i don't shave my fingers though. its weird, i'm dark, but my arm hair is as blonde as can be! my boyfriend laughs at me for shaving my toes... i remember when i cut my toe shaving haha i had to make up some lame excuse for the massive gash in my toe like 'oh i scraped it!'


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 23, 2008)

I hate toe hair. I shave my big toe. The hair is blonde, but ugly.
LOL, it's funny, my aunt thinks she's the shit, she always flaunts her body but the bitch has massive hair on her big toe, I always laugh when she wears her sexy shoes around, I just snicker and think to myself that she really needs to pay attention to her feet when she shaves her legs.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, I wax, cant stand the big foot look
shaving causes cross growth and the hair grows back darker, faster and thicker


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 23, 2008)

I shave my big toe also. I hate body hair. I'm looking into electrolysis.
I heard it hurts but it's perm. 
Laser hair removal is not perm.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_another question I pose of you ladies and gents... 

if you DO perform some sort of hair removal, are you fair-haired or is the hair visible?_

 
Ick dude.  I wax and when I can't I shave - WHATEVER IT TAKES! I can see the few hairs on my big toe standing up and that means EVERYONE can see them.  I used to make fun of my dad for his big hairy toes - guess this is karma coming to fuzz me on my toe.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ i remember when i cut my toe shaving haha i had to make up some lame excuse for the massive gash in my toe like 'oh i scraped it!'_

 
OMG cutting ur toe when u shave it is the worrrrrrst cuz then when ppl see it, they always ask! And its like Uhhhhh I cut it shaving. Then they're all "ewww u shave ur toes WHY?" Hmmm, because it feels good! Duhhhh cuz theres hair on it. Geez louise! My mom understands though lol.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_ I just snicker and think to myself that she really needs to pay attention to her feet when she shaves her legs._

 





 Awww dont u hate when u forget a spot or a small area when shaving? I always feel my legs/whatever area now, after I shave to make sure, but I haaaate when I see a missed patch of hair lol 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_lol, I wax, cant stand the big foot look
shaving causes cross growth and the hair grows back darker, faster and thicker_

 
I dont know exactly what cross growth is, but I dont think shaving causes the hair to grow back darker or faster or thicker....think of it. You are taking a blade to the edge of the hair, where it meets ur skin....how could that possibly make it darker/thicker/grow in quicker? I dunno, thats how we learned it in cosmetology school...we learned it was a myth


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a hairy big toe and a hairy second toe, and you better believe I shave that off!  Ick!  I do have fine hair on my knuckles, but, it's not too bad, so I ignore it...If it ever gets awful it's gone!


----------



## Nox (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.........Are you kidding me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ummm Im black and white (and some other things) and I have hair all over the place....its not thick or like, gross, but theres hair. And I've always had hair on my hands and feet, and stomach, and other places. Most women I know shave their toes....including myself. I also shave my knuckles. I like my body that way. Many people probably dont notice it, but I do. 

My sister, when her hair grows in from shaving is soooooo stubbly and hard, it hurts. Even on her toes. but mine grows in sooooo soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My hair is dark (obviously lol) And I dont just shave my big toe, I shave em all! Just in case, lol...I know a few of the little piggies get hair on them, but it gets less noticeable as u go down the line lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sorry, but I did have to ask, no need to be snide, I thought I was being pretty polite.  I have always assumed that this is generally _not_ a place people grow hair since neither myself nor anyone else in my family grows hair there (I believe Africans tend towards the more hairless end of the spectrum anyway).  Even when I met my husband, who was quite hairy, I thought he was a special case, until I saw other white guys just as hairy also. Trust me, if you didn't grow up with hairiness being the norm, then it is does take a while to get used to the concept.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

  lol, I wax, cant stand the big foot look
shaving causes cross growth and the hair grows back darker, faster and thicker  
 
I've heard that from some people, but never ever noticed it to be true.


----------



## user79 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_WTF!  

I'm sorry to be a little caught off guard but... there are people/women who grow hair on their hands and feet?

Now, please humor me, I don't mean to ignorant and rude, so please educate me.  Is this primarily white people who grow hair on their hands and feet?_

 
Yes, white people's feet normally look like this.






We have to take a weedwacker to them daily so as to fit into our shoes.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^rofl^^^


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Luckily, I don't have/get any hairs on my toes..or legs, for that matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what!
Lucky much, lol


----------



## frocher (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't grow hair there (just checked, lol) but if I did I would wax those puppies, not shave. I hate underarm and leg stubble so I imagine I would hate toe stubble too.


----------



## jbid (Jul 24, 2008)

i wax and epilate them. yeah "them", i grow hair even on my pinky toe!
and i'm so glad to hear that i'm not the only one with finger hairs, b/c i always felt weird with my wedding ring covered in hair lol. i think it's an "hairy" armenian heritage.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Jul 24, 2008)

My big toe is the only one w/ dark noticeable hair, about once a week I will go over it w/ a shaver. The top of my feet has a little hair too but i don't dare mess w/ that, I don't want it to resemble a hobbit's foot.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Sorry, but I did have to ask, no need to be snide, I thought I was being pretty polite.  I have always assumed that this is generally not a place people grow hair since neither myself nor anyone else in my family grows hair there (I believe Africans tend towards the more hairless end of the spectrum anyway). ._

 
Hair happens. I don't desire to grow hair on my toes (as I am sure 99.9999% of the gals on here don't either), but it happens...and I shave it.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 24, 2008)

I never even noticed I had hairs on my toes until I saw this thread, but yip there they are a few little blonde ones which i'm gonna keep as they've never bothered me plus plucking is sore


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crissy22* 

 
_Same here, I shave the lil hairs off my fingers, but I dont have hairy toes.. lol_

 
Me too!! 

Unfortunatly, my feet are the only hairless areas of my body!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 24, 2008)

wow- this was a way more popular thread than I had anticipated!!  I love it!


----------



## kobri (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh yeah I wax that bit of nasty right off.

I really don't think she was being snide. I mean you didn't seem rude with your question, we all have things that we just haven't been exposed to yet that other people find to be all around them. I would see it all the time doing pedicures. And just as you couldn't believe it was something that happened those of us who know how common it is can't believe you haven't run across it. That's why these threads are great, we all get to learn a little bit more that we really didn't need to know about each other


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_.........Are you kidding me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My sister, when her hair grows in from shaving is soooooo stubbly and hard, it hurts. Even on her toes. but mine grows in sooooo soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's how me and my sissy are. lol I'm just glad i'm me and not her, she's soooo poky after only a few hours!

But yea, I totally shave my big toes! lol I thought I was the only one too, I'm glad I'm not! 

I also take my brothers buzzers and buzz my arms ;x haha I think it looks better for the hair to be shorter ;x


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_That's how me and my sissy are. lol I'm just glad i'm me and not her, she's soooo poky after only a few hours!

But yea, I totally shave my big toes! lol I thought I was the only one too, I'm glad I'm not! 

I also take my brothers buzzers and buzz my arms ;x haha I think it looks better for the hair to be shorter ;x_

 
I shave the arms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People think thats weird, but my hair grows back soft...

Now if it was my sister, her arms would feel like a porcupine lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 25, 2008)

This topic cracks me up.  I do shave my toes, but sometimes especially in the winter i forget.  I have blonde hair on them so you don't really notice unless you look closely. 
My hubby pokes fun at me if i forget to shave.  But his toes are really gnarly so i just laugh it off.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jul 25, 2008)

I pluck the hairs on my toes! I don't have that many but when they grow, they're dark and visible. It's just gross (esp. w/ flip-flops on) so I pluck 'em and forget about them for at least a month!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I shave the arms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 People think thats weird, but my hair grows back soft...

Now if it was my sister, her arms would feel like a porcupine lol_

 
Omg! you are so lucky i hate you! Whenever i shave my arms the hairs start growing back like the next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it feels priclky also. Weird thing is that they actually grow back soft when they're fully grown... I just make my peace with them now and bleach them lol

And answering the original question, yes i have hairy toes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being hispanic makes me very hairy all over the place hehe, but it's worse for me as i'm very light-skinned and very dark haired lol I bleach most of my body hair coz i can't be bothered to actually remove it and it doesn't bother me too much...(arms, tummy and back...i remove the rest) 

duch3ss25 : I pluck mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i thought i was the only one!


----------



## msmack (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww man I gots hair on the tops of my feet too! I wax my feet, toes and back of hands (they are kinda hairy and it sort of connects with my arm hair...)


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 25, 2008)

When I was a waxer for a living I did that but now I just shave 'em.


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I'm weird. I only have like two or three hairs. They're pretty fair and I think they're cute so I leave them. 
I don't wear open toed shoes very often cause I have busted up feet.


----------



## seonmi (Jul 25, 2008)

I had to check my feet right after reading your question lol. I never pay attention to these things. Luckily, I have no hair on toes (or legs)


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 26, 2008)

I shave my big toes. 

And as for the saying that shaving makes hair grow back thicker and darker. It is completely Untrue.

It only gives that illusion because when you shave, you are cutting your hair off bluntly. with a flat top , but when you wax , the hair grows back from the root and as hair grows it naturally has a pointed "tip" instead of a flat one.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 26, 2008)

Here comes my nerdy aspect on this topic!

So of course I shave my toes and hands/knuckles.. whatever. I'm hairy and I make sure to get rid of it! 

But just a heads up, toe hair growth and knuckle hair growth are genetically linked... that's why some have it in those areas and some don't.  Like on my fingers, I not only have hair right about the knuckle area but also on some fingers I have some hair in the middle segment! It's whack. I thought I was an oddball for that part till my first semester in bio class and I learned about it being a trait and then went into further courses, so it made more sense. 

I blame my dad for this because my mom is NOT hairy so I didn't get it from her....Ughhh. =P


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 27, 2008)

I tweeze them...I have 4 hairs on the left and 5 hiars on the right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have successfully evected 2 from the left and 3 from the right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say it does hurt pretty bad, and that is saying something because I am a tweezing fiend who never feels any pain. Follicles beware! There's a new sheriff in town!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

I was cracking up. I thought it was a joke... You guys really do that?

I guess I'm lucky then, no hair on toes and very fine ones on legs, so I can get away w/o shaving...


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jul 27, 2008)

I have EXACTLY 6 hairs on each big toe and its NASTY like pubic hair... I dont shave because when it grows back it itches... So I pluck them lol with my MAC tweezers lol


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Hehehe nah but I get fair hair on my knuckles which I wax as it bothers me...I'd never tell anyone I know of course!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 28, 2008)

off topic, WOW flowerhead....I havent seen u in ages! How are ya??


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_Luckily, I don't have/get any hairs on my toes..or legs, for that matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pretty much the same here. All my hair is pretty much concentrated from my neck up, except for the bikini area, of course.  I can't wait until I can get electrolysis or something, before I turn into Wolfman.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_off topic, WOW flowerhead....I havent seen u in ages! How are ya?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, I am really good thank you doll, apart from the unusual heat...how are you? x


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Aw, I am really good thank you doll, apart from the unusual heat...how are you? x_

 
Ive been good too


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hr44* 
_I blame my dad for this because my mom is NOT hairy so I didn't get it from her....Ughhh. =P_

 
LOL...genetics are a bitch.  I am the exact opposite.  My, and my brother's, hairiness comes from my mom.  My dad is a hairless wonder.


----------



## pat (Jul 29, 2008)

I swear, this thread has me laughing, and not mind laughing, but laughing. hahahahahaha...

i swear I thought I was the only one who shaved their foot hairs.

I tweeze them once in a while, but they hurt/tickle at the same time. lol :X hahahahahahha


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2008)

i wax them when i wax my arms. I can't stand hair anywhere but on my head (and my eyebrows). I don't even have much hair on my toes but i notice it.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm another lady with hair on my toes. (I'm white with natural dark hair, so I guessed I'm "blessed" with it)
I know, it's such a dang nuisance, and I hate it too. I wax/depilate them.

But hey, it's natural. You're NOT a freak and You're not alone!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 2, 2008)

I didn't until I started going to Aesthetics school.  All the girls wax anything and EVERYTHING there so I figured, hell I better start to lol.


----------



## jennyfee (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_lol, I wax, cant stand the big foot look
shaving causes cross growth and the hair grows back darker, faster and thicker_

 
nope, sorry to disagree, but that's an illusion... The hair seems darker because it hasnt had any sun exposure, it seems thicker because the tip of the hair is blunt from the shaving , and it does grow back faster than waxing , but the growth is not accelerated... sorry i had to post because i hear this so often and it's not true...


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I will admit it. I shave my big toes. lol_

 
Lol, me too. It's just a few hairs but it's visible and I just don't think it looks good at all, lol.


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

I always thought I was the only one - Theres just a few on my big toe but I always shave them off!


----------



## User93 (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG i feel so much better! I thought im the only one shaving big toes lol! Mine have a few hair, but its very dark, so damn it looks so gross. I hate them.


----------



## macslut (Aug 11, 2008)

This is why the Bliss Poetic Waxing Kit was born! It will get even peach fuzz.


----------



## laperle (Aug 11, 2008)

I live in Rio and here it's like wearing very open shoes almost the entire year. 

People do shave/wax/laser, but we still have to deal with the fact of being mammals... sometimes, we'll have visible tiny growing hairs. 

I confess I worry more about my pedicure than my big toe hair when I go out showing my feet to the world.


----------

